# SAS Downtime - September 19th, 2009



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

> Social Anxiety Support was down for almost 6 hours from 2am to 8am PDT.
> 
> The downtime was due to repairing corruption in the post database table. The corruption was an unintended resulted from a change that was made on the database. It took so long because of the fact that the post table is over 1 million posts
> 
> ...


The discussion is here: 
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f27/sas-downtime-september-19th-2009-a-72278/


----------

